

Ask HN: Best Book On Search Engine Optimization? - InvestmentGuy

Any suggestions? Thoughts on SEO in general are welcome as well. I am kind of new to all this.
======
prateekdayal
Though its not as popular or mainstream, I have found the basic principles of
SEO explained very well (and debated) at <http://www.seo-theory.com/>

Also Google SEO guide [http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-
optimiza...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-
starter-guide.pdf) [pdf] is a very useful resource. I have had great success
with these two resources

------
solost
I recommend that you don't go for books. SEOMoz.com and SEOBook.com are the
two best seo resources out there. They both have free servies and pay services
and you cannot go wrong should you chose to invest in either even for a short
time.

Also checkout seo.alltop.com for staying up to date on the latest happenings
in the SEO world. Finally if you have specific questions feel free to send me
a PM I have been an active full time SEO since 1999.

~~~
justinchen
The SEO landscape does change quickly, but books are a good way to understand
the theory in a nice "from the beginning" way (blogs are sort of hard for
this). Rand Fishkin heads up SEOmoz.org and co-wrote the "Art of SEO" book so
you won't go wrong using both resources. Even after a few years of learning
SEO, I still found some value in reading the book. SEO's one of those things
that it sounds simple and makes sense when you first read it, but it takes a
bit of repetition and application before the nuances start to stick.

------
mattgratt
Art of SEO by Rand Fishkin, Eric Enge, et al - the bible. SEO in an Hour a Day
- better on planning, etc. Forthcoming Danny Dover book will be good Marketing
in the Age of Google has some good stuff on searcher intent. The best training
resource is SEOBook by Aaron Wall. That guy is the best in the business.

------
coryl
SEO changes all the time, practically every month. Its more of an art than a
technical study. You might get more out of experimenting immediately.

SEOMoz is a great resource as mentioned.

------
crasshopper
bluehatseo.com

seobythesea.com

